# Deofol Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Updated PCB



## music6000 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Rock'n me (Mar 11, 2022)

Your pictures will certainly be a lot of work. But, I don't understand the meaning of these pictures. Are there suitable templates for the design of the housings that can be obtained from you?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 11, 2022)

Rock'n me said:


> Your pictures will certainly be a lot of work. But, I don't understand the meaning of these pictures. Are there suitable templates for the design of the housings that can be obtained from you?


These are just here to give Members the basic layout for the pedal.
They are just a fun thing for me to do!


----------

